# Certain Keyboard keys stopped working...



## Splaffy

Hi, I though I'd try to ask for some help since I cannot seem to find any usefull info browsing the web...

I've had my Logitech G11 for about a year now and it has worked fine untill a few weeks ago. All of a sudden I had about 5 or 6 keys around the main enter key stop working! I tried everything, reinstalling drivers, different USB port, using the analog adapter plug...nothing

Then after browsing hard I did find one guy with a similar issue, he said that by tapping the PC case and on of the faulty keys it sometimes did work...I tried it and hey what do ya know...it sometimes registered the key!...it said this was a problem due to some cable issues inside the pc...

So I tried opening it up but since i'm not a very good techie I couldn't see anything wrong with it...

I decided to try a different keyboard (my old standard Logitech Ultraflat) and I had no problems anymore...I though it must have been my G11 which was faulty... but when after a few days I tried repluggin in my G11 it worked fine again for a few weeks...Until yesterday!!!:upset:

Different keys now stopped working, my right enter key, the o, the 0, the p and the '

I changed back to my old keyboard but I really hate it! somebody know what the problem might be?

I hate to think its something broke inside my pc its only a year old!


----------



## Equi1

If its a certain key not working on your keyboard it cannot be your computer. Goto a store Walmart even and find some.."CleanSafe DustRemover" its a air can for computer and blow out your keyboard. You could have some potato chips left under it. It does it with one of the keys on my friends keyboard the C key is sticky because he dropped some syrup or something on it or his little brother was fooling around.

Also don't forget to check to make sure it has a straw too the little red one for precision so you can get under the key. Also don't turn it upside down or point it downward the liquid will come out that is very cold and might really mess up your keyboard for good.

Shake the can a tiny bit too. It will get very cold. From there angle your keyboard not the air can.

-Edit

I just remember don't forget to check your warranty and call the company and pester them for support. Or check the maker forums for support as well. If yours is a rare case demand a new one in exchange for the broken one. If there smart business people they shouldn't give you a excuse on why they cant do it.


----------



## Splaffy

Thanx for the reply but that was actually the first thing I thought was the problem...I lifted off the keys and cleaned the area underneath it thouroughly and resolved nothing

its not dirt thats the problem...

also if you read well, the problem stopped after having had my old keyboard pluggedin for a while.... but 'different' keys stopped working now...they are all in the same area of the board...

Anyone?

btw I found the link of the thread that mentions a similar problem...

http://www.devhardware.com/forums/p...oblems-some-keys-work-occasionally-26079.html


----------



## Carey7090

That is strange, it does sound as if the motherboard has something wrong with it. Not sure what, certainly a weird issue.



chuckpederson said:


> I have a similar, but I think even more strange problem.
> 
> I have just reinstalled WinXP Home on my other computer. When I am prompted to enter the CD Key, I can't type 1, 5, 0, w, a, s, z, t, y, n, m, k, l, some punctuation and some other keys. Even those numbers on the keypad don't work.
> 
> So, I figure the keyboard is bad. I try another PS2 keyboard -- same problem.
> 
> So I figure PS2 is bad, so I plug in a USB Keyboard -- same problem.
> 
> I have restarted and tested each keyboard multiple times.
> 
> I can't try the onscreen keyboard, because I can't even enter the product Key into windows to start up winXP.
> 
> Can there be a problem on the Motherboard causing this?
> 
> Thanks,
> CP


----------



## Carey7090

So your old keyboard works fine? Or do they both have the same problem?




Splaffy said:


> Thanx for the reply but that was actually the first thing I thought was the problem...I lifted off the keys and cleaned the area underneath it thouroughly and resolved nothing
> 
> its not dirt thats the problem...
> 
> also if you read well, the problem stopped after having had my old keyboard pluggedin for a while.... but 'different' keys stopped working now...they are all in the same area of the board...
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> btw I found the link of the thread that mentions a similar problem...
> 
> http://www.devhardware.com/forums/p...oblems-some-keys-work-occasionally-26079.html


----------



## FACEAthrax

No idea if this person still around, has been years but.

I'm wondering if it's a problem with G11 keyboards.

I am also using a G11 keyboard and experiencing the EXACT same issue with keys around the enter key.

A month or so back my "shift" and "/" stopped working then randomly started again a couple days later. And just today, my "Enter" key has now stopped no idea why.

Should probably test another keyboard.


----------



## CN_Rail

If a keyboard won't work, get another one, they're only $25-150 CAD.


----------

